# 2.8 V6 heating and cooling



## kulle (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi all....

looking for some thoughts on a potential issue i am experiencing on a 2004 passat glx 2.8 b5.5. ~90k -water pump and belt changed around 70k

The heater with temp at highest heat setting blows warm, not hot air at idle, with engine temp up to temp. heater blows hot air if i give it some rpms and hold or am driving. but at stop or idle, warm, not cold.

temp gauge sits in middle, doesnt look low on antifreeze, or leaking.

1. air be system, need to "burp"?
2. could thermostat be stuck open? if so, wouldnt the temp gauge stay in middle or be likely to show a lower engine temp?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2018)

*Your heater core is clogged with debries*

My 2.8 had same issue.

Recommend flushing your heater core.

Just to be aware your tube connectors are PLASTIC.


----------

